# usbnet broken in 2.6.15 kernel?

## harryr

Trying to connect an ipaq (familiar) to my gentoo box.

This used to work.  I don't have any older gentoo kernels

anymore, but with

2.6.11 Fedora kernels and 2.6.14.2 vanilla kernel usbnet

works.  I see usb0 in my dmesg log.

However, usbnet doesn't work in 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 nor

2.6.15-gentoo-r1.  FWIW, ohci-hcd is working and lsusb

shows the ipag recognized correctly.

Is usbnet obsoleted or is it broken?

Thanks

----------

## Headrush

Working fine for me with all of gentoo-source-2.6.15 series kernels and a Zaurus.

Do you have the cdc_ethermodule compiled and installed also?Last edited by Headrush on Wed Mar 15, 2006 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## harryr

I think I found the error.

I need to recompile my kernel with module cdc_subset turned on.

For some reason I had this module in my vanilla 2.6.14.2 kernel

but it is currently "not set" in my 2.6.14 and 2.6.15 gentoo .config files.

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

----------

## harryr

It now works.  I needed the new module cdc_subset in order for

usbnet to work its magic.

Thanks again.

----------

## TinheadNed

Hmm, I've noticed this also.  My previously working ipaq has stopped after leaving the 2.6.9 kernel for a 2.6.16 one.  I had also missed the cdc_subset module but still nothing works.  Do I have to do anything with the module to kick it into gear, so to speak?

Instead I just get

```
usb 1-2: device descriptor read/all, error 16

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 20

usb 1-2: device descriptor read/all, error 16

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 21

usb 1-2: device descriptor read/all, error 16

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 22

usb 1-2: device descriptor read/all, error 16

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 23

usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error 16

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 24
```

This is a log of me plugging and unplugging it.

Lsusb lists nothing as well.

----------

## icb410

Hi,

I'm having the same problems as the last TinheadNed.  My ipaq (familiar) when connected is not recognized.  Nothing shows up with lsusb and dmesg spits out the same output.  I added the cdc_subset module and the cdc_eth module and it seemed to changed the error message slightly (i got a -81 instead of 16) the first time I plugged it in, but then the same there after.

Has anyone fixed this?

Thanks,

Ian

----------

## TinheadNed

Hmm.  I got it working.  But I can't remember what I did!  It's working now on my desktop with the latest kernel.  I'll check the config at some point.

----------

## icb410

Sorry for the bump... but I really would like to get this working, and I just can't figure it out.

Ian

----------

## TinheadNed

I've just been having a look now (sorry 'bout the delay), and I can't work anything out.  The trick I used was to try it on another machine - I think starting kernel configuration afresh may help.  I have the usbnet and cdc_subnet modules actually built as modules.

```
ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: auto-wakeup

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb0: register 'cdc_subset' at usb-0000:00:03.0-3, Linux Device, f6:5e:98:04:62:e1

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_subset
```

Here's my stripped .config file

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=y

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x1024@60"

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

I don't normally like to post .config's but I don't know what else to say.

----------

